# Hard choice



## Casper11 (Aug 18, 2008)

About a month ago as some may know i got a tiny baby leopard gecko called chip nad unfortunately only about a week after i got him ( he didnt eat for the whole week ) when i tryed to forcefeed him he spazzed out, went stiff and died  

now i have the hard choice between getting one leopard gecko and spore ( game ) or getting two velvet geckos any suggestions feel free to pm or post


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Im sorry about your lost it is a shame when that happens I have to say the velvet gechos are very pretty, but leopard gechos are meant to be the easiest to look after

Let me know on what you decide on 
Charlottie


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would say a leo, and sorry to hear about yout loss.


----------

